# Snow Plow Subs Minooka - Morris IL



## 122fox

Snow plow & equipment subs needed for minooka - morris IL areas 1" trigger
[email protected] for more info


----------



## JustJeff

I would be interested in the Morris job, what are you paying/


----------



## 122fox

all depends on equipment, experiance


----------



## JustJeff

I've got a Dodge three quarter ton with a salt sprader, 10 years experience.


----------



## 122fox

what size style blade? how much can salter hold? bulk or bags?


----------



## JustJeff

8'6 speedwing, and however much salt you want to spread. I haven't bough a spreder yetl b8tnak ready t0 pull the trigger one one


----------



## 122fox

with out meeting you between 50 -70 per hr not sure on salt how far away from morris r u?


----------



## 122fox

..............


----------



## traviswalker007

*truck*

If u need a salt truck let me know i can spread about 6 to 7 tons a load..im in sandwich IL your salt or mine?


----------



## 122fox

i have 6 properties in yorkville also


----------



## snowguys

you looking for per hour or bid the jobs in yorkville


----------



## traviswalker007

ill take the ones on yorkville...call me


----------



## traviswalker007

*yorkville*

send me a pm, i just sent you an email.


----------



## 122fox

......................


----------



## traviswalker007

*yorkville*

Are you interersted in our services for the yorkville lots? need to know asap as we are holding off on some other contracts.


----------



## traviswalker007

*whats up*

3 days no response or return e-mail????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would take that as a NO!


----------



## traviswalker007

*funny*

Funny how guys post on here and then never respond back??? these forums are notorious for this.


----------



## 122fox

....................................


----------



## traviswalker007

*wasting time*

Wow is that your response??? couple of dotted lines, u must be related to the guy in the other post who was looking for bidders on all those truck terminals...hahah!!!! stop wasting plow site members time dude!!! dont post if you dont intend to respond.



122fox;836007 said:


> ....................................


----------



## traviswalker007

*hey*

ya, im guessing its some 16 yo kid who thought it would be cool to post something, prolly only has a snowblower and shovel..lol



SullivanSeptic;829843 said:


> I would take that as a NO!


----------



## jbis1782

WHAT TYPE OF EQUIPMENT ARE U LOOKING FOR? iF U DECIDE TO ANSWER BACK


----------



## SullivanSeptic

traviswalker007;837926 said:


> ya, im guessing its some 16 yo kid who thought it would be cool to post something, prolly only has a snowblower and shovel..lol


I think Travis answered your question about what type of equipment.:laughing:


----------



## K9NYX

He did the same thing last Year.
Maybe He is checking to see if there is any competion in the areas where
He says He has accounts.
Look at His past posts.
I posted and PM'ed Him My contact info and never heard from Him.
Phil


----------



## traviswalker007

*ban*

He needs to be banned i say...banned!!!!!!! LOL


----------

